# CR1, first road bike



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm looking to buy my first road bike, I've ridden several but have pretty much narrowed my choice down to three. A Kuota Kharma with Sram Rival for $2700, a Orbea Onix with Sram Rival for $2200 or ,after riding a 08 CR1 team with a 105 group, building a CR1-SL with Sram force for $3500. Which is more than I really need to put into a bike but I'm thinking this would be one hech of a bike! Here is the build list:

Frame- 2007 CR1 SL (originally a built bike, parted out, never ridden)

 SRAM Force GXP 172.5 34- 50 crankset NO CUPS 
Truvativ SRAM GXP English cupset 
SRAM Force rear road derailleur 
SRAM Force Braze-on front derailleur 
SRAM OG-1070 10spd 12-26 cassette 
SRAM PC-1090 10spd chain w/PowerLock 
SRAM Force front/rear brake caliper set 
SRAM Force Shift/Brake lever set 
FSA RD-400 700c Wheelset 20/24 Shimano Black 
FSA SL-K 31.6 x 350mm Carbon Seatpost 
FSA Omega Compact 44cm 31.8 Rnd Rd Bar Blk 
FSA OS-150 31.8 100mm 84 /96d Rd/Mtn Stem Blk/Car 
Cinelli cork tape,blk, OE Pack 
S Italia FK Black Steel Rails 
Maxxis Re-Fuse 700x23 Black Folding Bead 
Maxxis Re-Fuse 700x23 Black Folding Bead 
Quality 700c x 18-23mm 48mm PV Road tube 101g 
Quality 700c x 18-23mm 48mm PV Road tube 101g 
Look Keo Easy Road Pedal 

What do you think? I'm not into racing, just looking for a good comfortable bike to put a lot of miles on, Centuries, MS 150 ..., and not want to upgrade anytime soon. Thoughts?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Not an expert on any of them but from what I hear none are thought of as Centuary rides although the Kharma might cut it! The CR1 is light and some say even twitchy on descends (which is usually the case with v. light frames). Ridley Orion would be a good centuary ride (well within your budget) as would a look 555 (lots of deals on this frame at the mo).


----------



## steve314 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have the 07 CR1 with 105s. It's my first serious road bike (I started on an '82 Schwinn) and I love it. I'm not into racing either, but like to push hard and try to keep up on a fast group ride every Saturday when it's not freezing and cold, as it currently is here in St. Louis. I did my first century this past October on the CR1 and loved it until the final ten miles, when the saddle started killing me. But that was my first ride over 50 miles, so I think the problem was more mine than the bike's—I otherwise love the saddle. I also loved the bike shop that carried the bike, which sealed the deal for me.

Good luck.


----------



## h20dog73 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm narrowing my list down to a CR1 Team (105) as well. It's hard to find a bike with this high quality of a frame for $2k. Other bikes I've riden are the Giant TRC 2 and Specialized Tarmac. The Tarmac was way more than I needed and the TCR didn't have the same feel or "silkyness" as the CR1. And it just fit me better. 

Not that there's anything wrong with 105 or Ultegra. If kept up, that stuff will last a decade or more, which it did me. But I recenlty upgraded my decade old Trek 2500 with Dura Ace so I'll most likely eBay the 105 stuff and dress it with the Dura Ace from my Trek. This should offset the price a few hundred bucks. 

And you really can't put a price on good service at an LBS. Not that every LBS has good service, but my guy is a Masters National Champ who loves to get techy with fit and and everything else. That's the 3rd reason I'm going with the Scott.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

toonraid said:


> The CR1 is light and some say even twitchy on descends (which is usually the case with v. light frames).


I have a CR1 SL and the LAST thing it is on descents is "twitchy". It goes where you point it - really, really quickly! But, it is much more a race frame than a laid back bike for moderate tempo centuries.

I've got a 56cm SL with all the factory bits, Dura Ace, etc. It's a really nice ride - if you want to go fast, both uphill and down!:thumbsup:


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

If you're getting a CR1 as your first road bike, you are going to be seriously spoiled! You may even think that most other bikes climb as well (they don't!) descend as accurately and confidently (also wrong!), and are still comfortable enough on long rides.

My suggestion is get anything else first, ride that for a year, and THEN get the CR1. That way you'll KNOW why the CR1 is such a kickass bike!

Or just get the CR1 and love it!


----------



## johnnymossville (Jul 30, 2008)

Great choice, I just built up a similar bike using 2009 Rival/Red parts and love it.


----------

